# Happy Halloween!



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

well for me it is! came home tonight to find that my albino royal blue pair of discus had a large spawn. hope to get pics up tmmr. didnt want to spook them tonight cause last time was their first time and they ate them.
cheers
kevin


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!!


----------



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats!! Guess its possible for fishes to spawn any time of the year. 

On a side note.. it's so cold these days


----------



## Proud Pastry (Oct 30, 2012)

Awh! Congratulations!!~ Discus are such beautiful fish, and their babies are adorable <3


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Hopefully it will be a treat and not a trick lol


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks guys


Diztrbd1 said:


> Congrats! Hopefully it will be a treat and not a trick lol


john, it was a trick! lol the little buggers ate all of them except 5 before i got home from work to cover them! i knew i should have gotten up early and covered them before work! o well next time


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww that sucks to hear....kinda like they stole your bag of goodies eh lol atleast they're making the effort & 3rd time is a charm .....so maybe next time


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Awww that sucks to hear....kinda like they stole your bag of goodies eh lol atleast they're making the effort & 3rd time is a charm .....so maybe next time


haha thats true. thx


----------

